# IBS so bad since becoming pregnant...Help



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh. My irritable bowel syndrome is acting up so bad since I've been pregnant that its not even funny. Do you have any tips that might help at all. I had gone about 5 months with no IBS pain at all then it started acting up about a month ago and now that I am pregnant its pretty bad.I am 6 weeks pregnant and have enough to worry about. Any advice at all is much appreciated. I get my IBS pain in my lower right side of my stomach and back. Mostly dealing with Constipation right now (no diarea so atleast i"m not going back and forth between the two now) but still having bowel movements atleast 1 time a day.Thanks


----------



## annoyed (Jun 22, 2009)

I can only imagine how that must feel. I was lucky enough to not have to deal with IBS probs when pregnant. Yikes. Definitely you need to bring this up to the doctor and see what he or she says about it before taking any sort of meds or restricting certain things. I'm not of much help but I do know that you should get this controlled asap. When we have bowel problems towards during pregnancy (esp towards the end of), we are more at risk of having premature labor (def something I know you do not want). The reason is because when the bowels contract, your uterus can too.Hang in there. Talk to your doctor and please report here about what he or she has said.


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Its going to be another 2 weeks atleast before I can get into the doctor. My old OBGYN doesn't take my new insurance and this doctor can't get me in until July. So its pretty scary and ofcourse I'm worried that what if its not the IBS and somethings wrong. it sucks a lot


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't you just love the ob/gyne's sense of urgency. Be sure to let them know you have another serious health condition, IBS, that can cause dehydration, etc. Unfortunately, I have found that most OB's no little about gastro, and most GI's no little about female pregnancies. It's very frustrating, and I have gotten conflicting info from the two, let alone neither one of them wants to seem to deal with the other issue as it isn't their field of expertise. Most of what I do I've learned through trial and error, as I'm on my 4th pregnancy currently. I definetely recommend a prenatal vitamin with a stool softener such as Citranate or Prenate Elite. You might be able to get the Dr's office to call that in for you if it's a while until your appt. I would also recommend fiber pills. They are safe in pregnancy and easier to take than the powdered stuff. Another thing that can help if you are primarily constipated is upping your fruit intake a little bit. Strawberries are high in Vit. c, and I believe Fiber. Eating more fruit and drinking more fruit juices can sometimes help get you going. I know the pains can be scary, especially when you are pregnant and they don't know what is what. One thing I can tell you after going through this 4 times, is that despite all the pain, cramps, and IBS attacks it has never affected the health or size of any of my babies. They were all big, and never once came early. In fact, I've had to be induced all 3 times. I know how hard and scary the first trimester can be. Just remember the most common danger sign is bright red bleeding along with cramping. And sadly even if you are miscarrying they can't do anything to stop it. My sister lost her 2nd very early on. 6 weeks is a good start. You'll feel much better once you hit the second trimester. Hang in there and I'll be praying for you and your baby!!!


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Thinking of you girl! How's the pregnancy going? I've had a rough week with the IBs and bad gas pains acting up. Hope you are hanging in there, and keeping ya in my prayers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

